# CT - Spare positive contact -Reo Grand?



## KB_314 (2/7/15)

Hey guys, I screwed up my positive contact (Reo Grand) and don't have a spare. Lesson learned. Gonna order from VM but that means no Reo until Monday at best.  

If anyone in CT is willing to sell a spare tomorrow please let me know (Gardens/CBD in the day - but willing to schlep). Thanks for reading.


----------



## andro (2/7/15)

Let me check if i have one at home and u can fetch from canal walk. U can just replace it when u have it

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (2/7/15)

Thanks @andro


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

If you do not come right, Koringberg is just 130 kms away!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/7/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys, I screwed up my positive contact (Reo Grand) and don't have a spare. Lesson learned.



What happened if I may ask?


----------



## andro (3/7/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys, I screwed up my positive contact (Reo Grand) and don't have a spare. Lesson learned. Gonna order from VM but that means no Reo until Monday at best.
> 
> If anyone in CT is willing to sell a spare tomorrow please let me know (Gardens/CBD in the day - but willing to schlep). Thanks for reading.


sorry but i have only a reo mini repair kit not a grand . contact oupa im sure he will help

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (3/7/15)

andro said:


> sorry but i have only a reo mini repair kit not a grand . contact oupa im sure he will help


No worries!


----------



## KB_314 (3/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> What happened if I may ask?


Just a little man-handling getting it out yesterday. I was convinced I had spares and wasn't as delicate as I should have been. No short or anything, and def not the Reo's fault! I since fiddled with it and managed to get it firing - it's a temporary solution until I get spares from @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/7/15)

KB_314 said:


> Just a little man-handling getting it out yesterday. I was convinced I had spares and wasn't as delicate as I should have been. No short or anything, and def not the Reo's fault! I since fiddled with it and managed to get it firing - it's a temporary solution until I get spares from @Oupa



Thanks, I like to know so I can learn from the mistakes if you know what I mean. 
One thing I've learnt from my Reo is that, it's never the Reo that is at fault 

Im glad to hear shes firing in the mean time bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (3/7/15)

Andre said:


> If you do not come right, Koringberg is just 130 kms away!


Thanks - 260km round trip only? - while Rhonda is well worth it and I'm very keen to meet you @Andre , somewhere closer than Koringberg would be lovely! A mini meet in CT, maybe Canal Walk so @andro can join

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/15)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks - 260km round trip only? - while Rhonda is well worth it and I'm very keen to meet you @Andre , somewhere closer than Koringberg would be lovely! A mini meet in CT, maybe Canal Walk so @andro can join


For sure, we make an appointment for a tattoo session, but then go for a vape session

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

